

Being bi-polar. - jcrocetta
http://www.hell-and-back.net/

======
jcrocetta
Not sure if it's ok to comment on my own submission. I'm new to HN and I'm
just not sure of the rules.

The site attached is my site and I'm hoping to share my experiences with
mental disorder as way to help others with similar distress (even help
myself). Please leave some comments here or on the site. I'm interested in
hearing other's thoughts on my writings.

Regards

